# una discreta dose di talento e tanto, tanto cuore



## Sakajawea

Ciao a tutti!
*M*i trovo a tradurre la frase:
"*G*ià dopo il primo ascolto del loro album omonimo ci si rende conto sul serio che qui ci sono un sacco di idee, una discreta dose di talento e tanto, tanto cuore."

Siamo nel contesto di una recensione di una band...
*L*a mia traduzione:

*S*ince the very first listening of their homonym album, you realize that there are a lot of ideas inside, a discreet dose of talent and much, very much love.

L'espressione "much,very much love" può andare? Volevo enfatizzare come in italiano, ma mi trovo nel dubbio che in inglese si possa fare o no!

Grazie mille!!



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## london calling

Hello and welcome! In una parola...no.

_so much love = _così tanto...
_lots and lots of love_ = tantissimo...


----------



## Sakajawea

Ok grazie mille!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Sakajawea - in English we say "eponymous" (not homonym) - their eponymous album, or more informally, "self-titled" - depending on the context 

Edit: I think the word you need is "*discrete"*


----------



## rrose17

_From the very first time you listen to their eponymous album you realize it is full of ideas, a smattering of talent and loads of love._


----------



## MR1492

Just a quick question about the translation of _cuore_.  While love makes sense, could we also just translate it as heart.  Remember the song, from Damn Yankees:

You gotta have heart 
All you really need is heart 
When the odds are sayin' you'll never win 
That's when the grin should start



Phil


----------



## Mary49

joanvillafane said:


> in English we say "eponymous" (not homonym)


I looked for "eponymous", because I didn't know this English use for the Italian word "omonimo" and I don't understand; the dictionary says it means "namegiver". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eponym "A synonym of "eponym" is *namegiver* (not to be confused with namesake.) Someone who (or something that) is referred to with the adjective *eponymous* is the eponym of something. An example is: "Léon Theremin, the eponymous inventor of the theremin." But when I say "l'omonimo album" this means an album with the same name as the band, not an album which gives its name to the band. I'm a bit confused...


----------



## joanvillafane

It's an adjective http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/eponymous -
This definition shows it more clearly.

Here's a complete list!!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_eponymous_albums


----------



## rrose17

MR1492 said:


> Just a quick question about the translation of _cuore_.  While love makes sense, could we also just translate it as heart.


Agree completely. ..._and lots and lots of heart._


----------



## Sakajawea

rrose17 said:


> _From the very first time you listen to their eponymous album you realize it is full of ideas, a smattering of talent and loads of love._



I really like your translation (maybe because I love Canadian English ) Thank you!



MR1492 said:


> Just a quick question about the translation of _cuore_.  While love makes sense, could we also just translate it as heart.  Remember the song, from Damn Yankees:
> 
> You gotta have heart
> All you really need is heart
> When the odds are sayin' you'll never win
> That's when the grin should start
> 
> 
> 
> Phil



it's true. I thought about it, I'd just preferred "love" than "heart". To me it's more emphatic, but I see your point!


----------



## joanvillafane

_and lots and lots of heart._ me, too.
However, ron, can I raise just a tiny objection to "smattering" - it doesn't sound very....um ... flattering - If the review is meant to praise the album, I think "a good dose of talent," (as suggested in the OP) would work.


----------



## Sakajawea

joanvillafane said:


> _and lots and lots of heart._ me, too.
> However, ron, can I raise just a tiny objection to "smattering" - it doesn't sound very....um ... flattering - If the review is meant to praise the album, I think "a good dose of talent," (as suggested in the OP) would work.



I like how "lots and lots of heart" sounds... It's just about one's taste I think. About smattering I agree with you...to me it sounds a little too
 formal maybe! Anyway I really appreciate your interest


----------



## joanvillafane

"smattering" is not formal - it just has a negative connotation most of the time.  I'd avoid it here.


----------



## Sakajawea

I agree. I'm not mothertongue so I don't understand the connotation as you do. Sorry!


----------



## rrose17

joanvillafane said:


> _and lots and lots of heart._ me, too.
> However, ron, can I raise just a tiny objection to "smattering" - it doesn't sound very....um ... flattering - If the review is meant to praise the album, I think "a good dose of talent," (as suggested in the OP) would work.


Hi Joan, but is_ una discreta dose di talento _in fact flattering? I could very well be wrong but it sounds like a back-handed compliment to me. I understood it as this is an album with lots of ideas, a bit of talent and loads of heart.


----------



## Lorena1970

I understand "discreta dose di talento" as a positive hint, i.e. quite a lot of talent.


----------



## Sakajawea

rrose17 said:


> Hi Joan, but is_ una discreta dose di talento _in fact flattering? I could very well be wrong but it sounds like a back-handed compliment to me. I understood it as this is an album with lots of ideas, a bit of talent and loads of heart.



No, I can assure you that they mean to compliment the band and they use the word "discreta" with a bit of positive irony. I don't know if i am clear....


----------



## rrose17

Lorena1970 said:


> I understand "discreta dose di talento" as a positive hint, i.e. quite a lot of talent.





Sakajawea said:


> No, I can assure you that they mean to compliment the band and they use the word "discreta" with a bit of positive irony. I don't know if i am clear....


Then Joan is absolutely right, smattering is not terribly flattering. Interesting. I don't think _a discreet dose of talent _would make much sense then. Perhaps _...tons of ideas, hidden talents, and lots and lots of heart._


----------



## joanvillafane

...a good deal of talent....


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> I understand "discreta dose di talento" as a positive hint, i.e. quite a lot of talent.


Me too. Definitely not a smattering, they've got  loads of talent/a good deal of talent, as has already been suggested.


----------



## Sakajawea

I like hidden talents too


----------



## london calling

Sakajawea said:


> I like hidden talents too


_Hidden?_ Ma in italiano mica si parla di talenti celati/nascosti.....anzi, una discreta dose mi fa pensare a dei talenti facilmente riscontrabili, no?


----------



## Sakajawea

london calling said:


> _Hidden?_ Ma in italiano mica si parla di talenti celati/nascosti.....anzi, una discreta dose mi fa pensare a dei talenti facilmente riscontrabili, no?



Si, è verissimo.. ma restando nell'ambito dell'ironia, che in questo articolo è molto frequente, pensavo che hidden potesse intendersi anche con quell'accezione...


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> una discreta dose



Could this mean "subtle" rather than discrete?  The WR dictionary has that as an alternate definition.  That is, their talent is such that they make their music seem effortless or something like that.

Phil


----------



## Sakajawea

In the end I think that the word "discreta" here means something like "a lot of" ...


----------



## london calling

Sakajawea said:


> In the end I think that the word "discreta" here means something like "a lot of" ...


Which is exactly what we've all been been saying...

Italian understatement I think, Phil. As Lorena says, it means "quite a lot of talent".


----------



## MR1492

Sakajawea,

I understand.  It is just one of those "I know what it means but I can't fully explain it" phrases!

Phil


----------



## Sakajawea

Yes, I just wanted to underline...Sorry no need to!


----------



## Sakajawea

MR1492 said:


> Sakajawea,
> 
> I understand.  It is just one of those "I know what it means but I can't fully explain it" phrases!
> 
> Phil


Exactly!! That's what I always find in a translation!!


----------



## MR1492

Sakajawea,

It is similar to what US Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart once said when ruling on a pornography case, "Hard-core pornography is hard to define but I know it when I see it."

Phil


----------



## Sakajawea

MR1492 said:


> Sakajawea,
> 
> It is similar to what US Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart once said when ruling on a pornography case, "Hard-core pornography is hard to define but I know it when I see it."
> 
> Phil



Hahahaha perfect example!


----------

